

What happens in your body during a “cleanse” or “detox” - ValentineC
http://lifehacker.com/what-happens-in-your-body-during-a-cleanse-or-detox-1669540259

======
vixen99
Summing up -

"Rather than worry about 'detoxing,' people would be better off thinking about
eating nutritious, health-promoting foods on a daily basis. Think leafy
greens, beans, whole fruit, nuts, and seeds. The idea that six months of
unhealthy eating can somehow be remedied by drinking nothing but green juice
for 72 hours is erroneous."

------
unreal37
Doesn't really answer the question of the title. The authors can't determine
what happens during a detox because the detox sellers don't mention any toxins
by name.

